# Smoked Deer Roast



## roger (Oct 14, 2007)

Got to clean the freezer out. So I had a couple small roasts and decided to smoke 'em. Never smoked any venison before but I figured it couldn't be much different than any other type of lean meat.

Did Cowgirls brine overnite and fired the smoker up around 2:00 PM yesterday afternoon. The roasts were pretty small and I didn't think the cooking time was gonna be that long. Was I wrong. I guess the cooler weather we've been have'n slowed things down quite a bit. Meat went on @ 3:00PM and @ 9:00PM temp was only @ 130. 

After much Chivas and water I pulled 'em and put them in an aluminum pan, covered and brought up to 160 in the oven.

Pulled 'em, let cool a little bit, then put 'em in the fridge for the nite.

Put one of them in the oven this morning, warmed it up to 140 and sliced. Not bad, almost fork tender with great taste.

Sorry for the long post but between LSU losing to Kentucky and the Chivas, yesterday was a long day and last nite was too short.







Hope ya'll enjoy


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks good. I am hoping to try smoked venison roast this season. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Now that the way I like to see venison and look at the juice! Mmmmmmmmmmm!  

Great job Rodger!


----------



## roger (Oct 14, 2007)

DJ,

It turned out real well, I slatherd one (is that a word) in mustard and used Tony's and lemon pepper, the other one I used cracked black pepper. They both turned out pretty good. One just a little spicey than the other.
Thanks


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Ooohh, those look really good Roger! Way to go!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have some venison in my freezer that I need to use up....thanks for giving me the boost I needed.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Look's good to me!!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great!

I don't hunt ... so I have to wait for someone to bring me some ... any takers?


----------



## chadpole (Oct 14, 2007)

Rodger, those venison roasts look mighty good to me...(slurp......wipe) I need to do the same with the venison I got on hand. Deer season started yesterday here.....got to make room anyway. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

I can almost taste em thet look so good!


----------



## moltenone (Oct 15, 2007)

Roger LSU may have lost to the Wildcats but you scored big time with those roasts,they look great.

mark


----------



## bombo80 (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't been able to find cowgirl's brine you used.  

I have brined venison tip roasts in the past.  I use a special cure, or maple cure, for the brine.  I mix it to ~15* salometer reading, pump the roast thoroughly, and soak it overnight.  My "old" notebook stated that we used a 30* salometer reading.  But I recall that being too salty.  I put them in the smokehouse at 180* for the first couple hours, along with giving it 2 -3 session of hardwood sawdust smoke.  Then turning up the heat, and work towards a 165* internal temp. 

After chilling them down, they firm up very nice.  I then take and slice the whole thing up, almost to the consistency of dried beef.  Very, very thin.  Sometimes it gets too moist, and I have to adjust the thickness, and some slices end up like thin lunchmeat.  Either way, they turned out fabulous !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I even did this with boneless goose breasts too.


----------



## mccheez (Aug 9, 2011)

K this is my first post. I have a freezer full of venison, and have smoked plenty of other things. If smoked low and slow long enough, wouldn't they pull apart to make pulled "venison"? I've baked them and they have the same tezture as a pork shoulder from what I can tell...


----------



## mccheez (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumpety bump bump


----------

